# Charcoal+wood or 100% wood?



## delarosa74868 (Jan 6, 2011)

I was just wondering how everyone else smokes.  For starters, I use lump charcoal and pecan wood. I use my charcoal starter to pour one full load of unlit coal in my firebox, then I pour one full load of glowing coal on top of the unlit coal. I add two pieces of split pecan on top.  After 30 minutes or so, shes sitting at 250.  I add one scoop of unlit coal every hour along with a piece of wood.  I can hold the temp there for 10 hours(that was my longest try so far) with minimal effort.  I dont look at my smoker at all in between adding any more.  I have already changed my temp gauges thinking they were bad, but they werent.  I want to smoke with 100% wood now cause Im tired of having to buy lump charcoal. Im afraid of my food being too smokey, but I dont want to pre-burn my wood.  How do you 100% wood burners do it?


----------



## alblancher (Jan 6, 2011)

Man I wish I had that kind of temperature control.  I'd gladly buy lump all the time if I didn't have to nursemaid my smoker to keep it in within a 20 degree range in the smoke chamber.

If you have a small offset you can try using smaller, dry splits more frequently.  Store them on top of the firebox and let them heat up a bit to drive out some of the external moisture.  I end up using about 40/60 charcoal/splits with most of the charcoal going in at the beginning of the smoke and the splits going in once a good bed of coals has developed and the steel is good and warm.  I think the key to using splits is adding small amounts to an already hot fire.  If I slack off and let the fire die down to much I need to add charcoal to get the temps back up without developing a lot of white smoke.

Looks like you got it going about as well as possible and I sure wouldn't going messing with it unless you need more smoke flavor.

Al


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 6, 2011)

Al gave you some good info use smaller splits this will burn cleaner but require adding splits more often


----------



## smoke 2 geaux (Jan 7, 2011)

I run my SFB exactly like you described.  I tried to burn straight wood, but I didn't like all the thick white smoke every time you have to add wood.  By the time it would get settled down, it would be time to add more wood.  Now i run a pile of lump with my splits sitting to the side of the main fire.  They put off beautiful TBS, and when they are done giving up the smoke, I just rake them into the coals and replace them.  A burn barrel would solve that issue, but I would rather just buy the lump than have to start two fires every time I want to smoke.


----------



## wildrooster (Jun 5, 2011)

I run wood, only except when its winter. Then I use coal to start my wood . I have never had a problem with bad smoke or low heat.


----------



## Dutch (Jun 6, 2011)

For my Lang I use white oak for my heat and then for flavor I'll use hickory, apple, plum or maple or a combination.

I'll lay my Oak in a 'log cabin' fashion-one lay of row of 3 splits-lay the next row of 3 turned 90°   on top of the 1st row but  and the last row of 3 laid 90° to the 2nd.  Hit it with the weed burner and let it burn 15 minutes toss on a couple of splits of my flavoring wood, closes the doors, adjusts the air intakes and let it burn for another 15 minutes. Food chamber is usually holding at 300° and then I put on the meat.  A couple or 3 splits about once an hour will keep temps in the 225-240° range.

If your unit has a small fire box, you can set up a burn barrel and pre-burn your wood and then once you have good sized embers, shovel those into your fire box and add your flavoring splits.


----------



## austexrod (Jun 6, 2011)

_*Is it safe to say that horizontal smoker are a bit more inefficient than vertical smokers? If that is the case at least it is easier to add more if you need to. *_

_*My 20" FPDS was at 250 F for almost 24 hours without ever reloading. I looked in the basket the next day and still have useable lump charcoal left. Is this design, science or just dumb luck?*_


----------



## sqwib (Jun 7, 2011)

Just posted this in another thread

I have been starting with a full chimney of lump then add wood splits. On occasion I have dumped a full lit chimney of lump on an unlit chimney then after a few hours start adding the splits.

The smaller the splits, less of a smoke problem.

Another tip is to place the splits next to the fire or on top of the firebox to help it through the combustion stage.

The longer the wood is smoldering before the combustion, the more likely you can get creosote buildup, that is why some "preburn" their wood, but if you use smaller splits and feed frequently, this should not be a problem.

Another potential problem can be heat spikes during the combustion stage of wood, again, if using smaller splits this will reduce that problem significantly.

Make sure if using wood you are vented well.

Do not use Green wood, processed wood, treated wood, painted wood or Connifers

Check your wood to make sure it is a suitable species for smoking.

Be ready to babysit the smoker you will not be able to "set it and forget it".

I hope I worded all the above, correctly.


----------



## pperkins (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm getting ready to replace my old off-set battle horse with one of those big WSM. Very interested in this question of vertical vs horizontal as well.

Thanks all!

-Perry

Perry P. Perkins
Author
"La Caja China Cooking"


----------



## nutreez (Jun 7, 2011)

From A Forester!!! The moisture content is critical!! I strongly recommend that you buy a moisture meter, if you are a serious afficinado and can afford one- only $30 in Canada.  Just like flour wood has a humidity based retention  that has a genuine impact on RH- relative humidity. Most take the easy, or affordable, path and go with coal. This is generally due to attentiveness level, ease or compromise.Having a humidity meter is the one thing I have found to be missing in all the chats I visit. Especially for the thinner cuts and seafood. If you can maintain a humidity level of 30-40%.... you win big time. Humidity for cooking is a base of heat, moisture and reducing loss from the host. Just look at the smokers that now offer steam, cold and hot combinations. You can duplicate this very affordably and easily.

Regards and Good Luck!

T


----------



## cactuskid (Jun 10, 2011)

Some thing I don't get. When I smoke my meat I always end up with white smoke. I have a little smoke box that I put my wood in for smoking and now I have to watch out for creosote?  I thought if you had white smoke coming out it was good. Can some one go in to this a little deeper? I guess I'm doing something wrong.

Thanks Don


----------



## sqwib (Jun 10, 2011)

You don't want a heavy white smoke.

What you are looking for is a Thin Blue Smoke














Here is a pic that's been posted many times, think its Alienbarbecues pic, hope the owner is ok with me posting it.

I love this picture


----------



## busta b (Jun 12, 2011)

I run my SFB exactly like you described.  I tried to burn straight wood, but I didn't like all the thick white smoke every time you have to add wood.  By the time it would get settled down, it would be time to add more wood.  Now i run a pile of lump with my splits sitting to the side of the main fire.  They put off beautiful TBS, and when they are done giving up the smoke, I just rake them into the coals and replace them.  A burn barrel would solve that issue, but I would rather just buy the lump than have to start two fires every time I want to smoke

My name is and I have a lang 36 . What kind of smoker do you have ?


----------



## busta b (Jun 12, 2011)

I have a lang 36 to start out with before I go big I'm trying to use all wood to cook with 
Fore the first time but I can't get away from charcoals 
Can you help me out ?


----------



## neumsky (Jun 13, 2011)

SFB...TBS...FPDS... I'm new and unfamiliar with these terms... where can I find what these acronyms mean?


----------



## sqwib (Jun 14, 2011)

Neumsky said:


> SFB...TBS...FPDS... I'm new and unfamiliar with these terms... where can I find what these acronyms mean?




ACRONYMS


----------



## sqwib (Jun 14, 2011)

BUSTA B said:


> I run my SFB exactly like you described.  I tried to burn straight wood, but I didn't like all the thick white smoke every time you have to add wood.  By the time it would get settled down, it would be time to add more wood.  Now i run a pile of lump with my splits sitting to the side of the main fire.  They put off beautiful TBS, and when they are done giving up the smoke, I just rake them into the coals and replace them.  A burn barrel would solve that issue, but I would rather just buy the lump than have to start two fires every time I want to smoke
> 
> My name is and I have a lang 36 . What kind of smoker do you have ?


If you have a good bed of coals going, the wood should ignite almost immediately, assuming you have proper air flow.

Make sure your not choking your fire, open the exhaust 100 percent and open up your intakes.


----------



## neumsky (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanx Sqwib!


----------



## oufan75 (Sep 14, 2011)

delarosa74868 said:


> I was just wondering how everyone else smokes.  For starters, I use lump charcoal and pecan wood. I use my charcoal starter to pour one full load of unlit coal in my firebox, then I pour one full load of glowing coal on top of the unlit coal. I add two pieces of split pecan on top.  After 30 minutes or so, shes sitting at 250.  I add one scoop of unlit coal every hour along with a piece of wood.  I can hold the temp there for 10 hours(that was my longest try so far) with minimal effort.  I dont look at my smoker at all in between adding any more.  I have already changed my temp gauges thinking they were bad, but they werent.  I want to smoke with 100% wood now cause Im tired of having to buy lump charcoal. Im afraid of my food being too smokey, but I dont want to pre-burn my wood.  How do you 100% wood burners do it?




Thanks delarosa for starting this thread.  I am new to smoking and have been spending a lot of time on this website reading forums. This is my first time hearing about achieving TBS bliss. I thought the more smoke the better, so I have spent this week playing with coal and wood in my SFB. Thanks for asking the question.


----------



## slowburn (Sep 14, 2011)

I've had good luck using 100% wood to smoke with by keeping a small "campfire" burning near my smoker, and 1/2 hr or so before adding wood, put the desired number of splits on your secondary fire, and let them burn until the surface has "coaled out" and has begun to check.

This burns off the resins and drives off excessive moisture, thus getting that nasty start-up period overwith without exposing your meat to it. It also minimizes the temperature swings associated with adding the cold wood to your fire.

Then, just transfer your already burning splits to your smoker adjust the air inlet accordingly to keep your temp where it needs to be.


----------



## oufan75 (Sep 14, 2011)

SlowBurn said:


> I've had good luck using 100% wood to smoke with by keeping a small "campfire" burning near my smoker, and 1/2 hr or so before adding wood, put the desired number of splits on your secondary fire, and let them burn until the surface has "coaled out" and has begun to check.
> 
> This burns off the resins and drives off excessive moisture, thus getting that nasty start-up period overwith without exposing your meat to it. It also minimizes the temperature swings associated with adding the cold wood to your fire.
> 
> Then, just transfer your already burning splits to your smoker adjust the air inlet accordingly to keep your temp where it needs to be.




I am sure that works great, but sounds like too much work to keep track of two separate fires. I have been playing with the mixture of coal (Stubb's from Lowe's) and mesquite chunks and have been achieving beautiful TBS with minimal white smoke when I refuel. Just keep the chunks hot on top of the firebox before you put them in.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 14, 2011)

I can profess to the all wood burn,I am a Stick burner and have no trouble keeping my temps.,yes,I do a lot of Thermometer watching,however I don't get the white smoke.How,I too start with a pre-burn and watch for 10*f or so heat changes and add a pre-heated stick. The preheating helps in ignition,and notice the small,hot fire I have-







	

		
			
		

		
	
  and with good draft will not produce white smoke,only blue...
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
.Notice the wood heating on the SFB?   What are my results,well-













I love to do batches-







have fun and............


----------



## drunkenskull (Sep 15, 2011)

All wood is the best. Pre burning aint to bad either. Once you get a good coal bed you can use small chunks and not have a problem. I got this same advice from a very reliable source and it works. Wood is also free depending on where you live or your knowledge of tree types? Smoke on!


----------



## oufan75 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks for the pics and descriptions oldschoolbbq... 







So you are saying that you don't keep track of 2 fires?

You basically pre-burn the first batch in the SFB and pre-heat the rest on top of the SFB and refuel as needed with the pre-heated wood?


----------



## andrew82 (Sep 16, 2011)

Nice Lang!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 17, 2011)

OUfan, yes,in my smoker I have room to add pre-heated sticksm which ingite almost immediately.Smal,hot fire(embers).Watch the therm. for a drop and add a hot stick(some start before I get them in-on top of the box)
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

   Andrew, my smoker is a Tejas2040CC-I baffled and plated her and she works great.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Catch my"Just another Smoke" from 9-16 thread.

   Have fun and...............


----------



## vicki (Sep 17, 2011)

if you put unlit charcoal in a smoker, does it not have a strong charcoal taste? I started smoking this summer and still learning. I'v been using lit charcoal and adding wood chunks which usually catch on fire. I didn't think about adding unlit charcoal because of the strong taste.


----------



## corjen (Sep 20, 2011)

I am new to this as well, and have wondered the same things. For me, I use a mix on my yoder sfb. But it has 2 grates in the box, I start with 1.5 chimneys of hot coals on the bottom grate and I but the chunks on the top one, as they burn out they get moved to the bed of coals and new chunk goes in.  They seam to smoke better there instead if directly on the coal bed. tend to catch fire there and raise my temps. About after the 6 hrs mark I add another 1.5 of lump coal. seems to work,  I dont know if there is a correct answere or not, maybe its how ever you figure out to maintain temp with good smoke......


----------



## elkmaster101 (Sep 22, 2011)

wood, I use butternut wood, or huckery, cherry apple and some times peach.

going to get a mess of these little bird together and do some breasts.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 22, 2011)

If interested in all wood smoking,go to our WIKI and look for 'Woodburning 101'


----------



## raymo76 (Sep 22, 2011)

I just searched for woodburning101, couldn't find it, however I did find stickburning101 Just posted that so someone else could find it easier 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Now I'm off to read it!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 23, 2011)

Raymo76-here's the addy:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/articles/2/Instructionals  

have fun and............


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 23, 2011)

Andrew, my girl is a Tejas,she gets jelous when you say the "L" word.Shhhhhhh......


----------

